# Texas Instruments PCIxx21: KDE kann mounten, aber nur ro

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe diesen Kartenleser integriert im Laptop:

06:02.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

Leider wird er nur RO gemountet.

mount -o remount,rw /dev/mmcblk1p1 als Root hilft, sobald der Stick eingehängt ist.

Wie kann ich das automatisieren?

Danke

----------

